# Adria Twin External Shower Point Fit



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

Number 5 of my modifications is the fitting of an external shower point. Once again this is how I did it not a 'how to' guide. Thought this might be handy whilst touring abroad in the hot weather for rinsing off sea water, washing sand off etc.
Seemed a fairly simple job to start with, but it turned out to be a bit more work than I first thought. This was mainly due to the Adria handbook which says that I have a pressure switch operated water pump. However when I got access to the bathroom tap, it was clear that I had a micro switch operated pump which means the shower won't work unless I provide some method of operating the pump as the shower point does not have a micro switch fitted. By this time, I had already drilled a 60mm hole in the side of the van so I was committed! I have now thrown the handbook in the bin where it belongs. Nothing in it resembles what I have fitted. The other main issue was the restricted space to work in which is due to the location. I assumed that it would be best mounted under the bathroom window because there is good access to hot and cold water pipes behind the removable panel under the bathroom sink. However, there is a vertical frame just where I wanted to drill the hole for the shower point which means that I had to move it rearwards making access from inside difficult. Another problem is that the Bullfinch shower point has straight 15mm connections which makes connecting awkward because my pipework is 10mm internal diameter so reducers are needed.

There are various ways to switch the pump but I decided to go with a Whale pressure switch fitted in the cold supply to the shower point. Note that the parts listed below are to fit my installation which has 10mm internal diameter pipe. Check your pipe bore size and buy the correct size connections.

*Parts:*
Pressure Switch
Water Pipe, Tee Pieces and Clips
15mm to 10mm reducing spigot
Hep20 15mm Elbow Connectors These are nice and compact and decent quality. Some pushfits are a bit bulky. You will need to buy the removal tool in case it needs disconnecting but it's only a few pence.

The bits.









First job was to drill the hole for the shower point. It was a bit tight because There was a frame in the way so I drilled a huge hole in the interior trim behind the access panel under the bathroom sink to locate the frame before drilling the van. You can see the frame in the left side of the hole, just where I would have liked the shower point.









Drilled a 60mm hole about the same level as the water fill point as close to the frame as I dared. In hindsight I would drill a slightly larger hole, probably 62mm because it was very tight getting the push fit connections through the hole when assembled.









Locate the wiring to the tap microswitch and follow it down to the connection block. With a short length of 2 core speaker wire, connect the pressure switch to the connector block which conveniently has spare spade connections.









Next, cut the hot and cold pipes to the bathroom tap and fit the 'Tee' pieces and pipework to connect to the shower point. note that the cold water pipe will connect to the tee then to the pressure switch, then the shower point but the hot pipe goes straight to the shower point.









The finished pipework.









And the finished shower point.


----------

